# Watergrass hill meat plant Cork



## KOW (18 May 2020)

Following testing 165 employees tested positive for the virsus


----------



## RichInSpirit (18 May 2020)

Is it the HSE or the company itself that is doing the testing?
Is it a swab test or an antibody test?


----------



## KOW (18 May 2020)

HSE SWAB


----------

